# 1x female gerbil - 9 months old - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Gerbil
Sex: Female
Age(s): 9 months.
Name(s): Petal
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Kids got bored.
Will the group be split: N/A
Transport available: Within reason or if you can organize it.
Other: Gerbils are typically fast, but she comes over to your hand to sniff it to say hello.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pretty little Petal is still looking


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Portsmouth very soon. Please get in contact if you are down that way and can offer a home to any of our animals.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We will be going to Southampton too!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here! 

Don't forget we are going to Portsmouth and Southampton soon!


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

She is such a cutie.

It's a shame you're not coming Cambs/Herts way as I recently lost my 2 girl gerbils within 3 weeks of each other (they were 3 years old) and have a large tank with 3 corner tiers empty and needing to be filled 

Hope she finds a home soon.
x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

blue butterfly said:


> She is such a cutie.
> 
> It's a shame you're not coming Cambs/Herts way as I recently lost my 2 girl gerbils within 3 weeks of each other (they were 3 years old) and have a large tank with 3 corner tiers empty and needing to be filled
> 
> ...


You could start an animal train if u really wanted her?  x


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> You could start an animal train if u really wanted her?  x


How do I start an animal train?

I would really like her, I think she's adorable.
I know I alreay have a cage of gerbils but I have a spare cage and am used to it being filled you know! It seems weird not having noise coming from that part of the room now the tank is gerbil-less!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

blue butterfly said:


> How do I start an animal train?
> 
> I would really like her, I think she's adorable.
> I know I alreay have a cage of gerbils but I have a spare cage and am used to it being filled you know! It seems weird not having noise coming from that part of the room now the tank is gerbil-less!


Depending on the rescues rules etc someone could pick the gerbil up and drive a certain way then meet another person who continues the drive etc etc until you get her 

I recently took part in helping a couple of staffies get from a pound to a safe rescue  Maybe ask for details about her and if the rescue approves, ask for volenteers on the site and plan a route  x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

I have said that if we get people offering homes to other animals in Cambridgeshire then we will do a transport run there. Hopefully more people will come forward


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Right, if we get enough people wanting animals from us we will do a transport run to Cambridgeshire. Please get in touch if you are interested!

We are still doing the run to Southampton/Portsmouth so there is still time if anyone that way is interested. Please get in touch with me again so I can take contact details (even if you have already spoken to me) so I can make a list of what animals are going where.


We can also get animals to Notts/Derbys/Manchester/Newport as well as Southampton, Portsmouth and Cambridgeshire. Please get in touch if you can offer any of our animals another chance in life.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The transport is going this Sat so the 7th! There is still time if you are interested in any of our animals, however I recommend calling us incase we don't get your email.

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We are also going to Thurrock, Essex this Sunday (8th) so can take animals there too. Please get in contact!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still got time to put animals on the transport run! Transport going to the Essex(going on sunday)/Cambs (going 10am tomorrow!) area as well as to Derby/Notts/Manc/Telford. However, this transport run is set for this weekend!

Please CALL us if you are interested in case we don't get your email!

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Southampton and Portsmouth this Sunday (15th). Please get in contact if we have an animal in that you are interested in and support rescue!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We are still going to Southampton and Portsmouth this Sunday (15th). Please RING us if you are interested in any of our animals 

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.

I do have a gerbil cage for sale. Please PM me if you are interested/would like a photo.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here and still got a cage for sale.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Weymouth on the 5th Sep and to Birmingham on the 12th Sep. If anyone can offer any of our animals a home in that area, please get in touch.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow she is lovely. I'd love more gerbils but I'm too far and I think 7 is enough for now!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh Petal... why are you still here


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

she is lovely! i have a group of female gerbils waiting for her to join them if you are willing to deliver to bedfordshire! or portsmouth in a months time?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> she is lovely! i have a group of female gerbils waiting for her to join them if you are willing to deliver to bedfordshire! or portsmouth in a months time?


Gerbils are really hard to introduce


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

it was worth a try!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Petal has now gone to a new home  Good luck Petal!


----------

